# Please Help! Leopard gecko egg sunken in but very pink is it fertile?



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if I could ask a few questions about my leopard gecko eggs. They are 50 days old (incubating at 84) and still have not hatched, they are very pink inside but I can't see any movement. There is a faint smell but I think that its coming from﻿ just one egg, its not horrid smelling just different. The eggs are also brown/white and caved in. I would really appropriate your help. Thanks


----------



## Robynleanne (Mar 31, 2013)

Get some pics up


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*My Leopard Geckos eggs*

Hi I am not sure if I can do this, I am including a link of the video I took this week of my eggs. Hope you can see something good inside the eggs.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

I think the video will clearly show in the egg, i couldn't seem to take a pic. I will try again. The pic will send you to a link of my youtube page and it shows inside the egg really good


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks here is a snapshot of the eggs, hope this helps


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

geckolandhere said:


> Thanks here is a snapshot of the eggs, hope this helps =136631308&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0]image


you have to use photobucket. none of the others work


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't seem to get photo bucket to work  the other links don't work for you?


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*My 50 day old Leopard Gecko egg*












I see no movement


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

geckolandhere said:


> I can't seem to get photo bucket to work  the other links don't work for you?


nope?


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*What my eggs look like*











This is what my eggs look like on the outside, very brown and sunken in.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

geckolandhere said:


> [URL=http://i1361.photobucket.com/albums/r662/Kimberly_Corcoran/Snapshot117-07-201312-37PM_zpsc977e9bd.png]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> This is what my eggs look like on the outside, very brown and sunken in.


i'm guessing infertile. but wait for someones else to reply


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought if the eggs were pink that they were fertile?  This sucks so bad) I already lost the first clutch


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

geckolandhere said:


> I thought if the eggs were pink that they were fertile?  This sucks so bad) I already lost the first clutch


im not sure, the pics arent very clear


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

sunken eggs normally means not hydrated enough, if its been ahwile they can look pink instide still but the embreo will more then likey be dead, getting a smell isnt a good sign either. im going by CWD eggs, i would of thought leos would be more or less the same could always try increaseing the humidty just dont flood the eggs as this too can kill them


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

The eggs have been dented like this for over 2 weeks, I thought that it was normal. Is it too late to add the water? I was hoping if they glowed pink that ment alive.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

geckolandhere said:


> The eggs have been dented like this for over 2 weeks, I thought that it was normal. Is it too late to add the water? I was hoping if they glowed pink that ment alive.


 only way is to try! eggs should always be plump i got 9 cwd incubateing at the min, only time the look slighty suken in once they split the shell to hatch (not sure on the dates for leos) but for cwd its useually 60-80 days i hatched some at 28c and they took bang on 60 days and then i've hatched some at room temp 22c and they took 80 days maybe a little longer just always made sure they wasnt sunken, and few died during incubation and they first turned a brown coulor then began to sink


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

The eggs sunk in awhile ago and yet they still glow super pink I thought for sure that ment they were ok.  How long should I bother keeping them?


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

geckolandhere said:


> The eggs sunk in awhile ago and yet they still glow super pink I thought for sure that ment they were ok.  How long should I bother keeping them?


 If there alive they will refill back out, but with dead ones they wont refill out, just dont over do the water as eggs breath though the shell, so too much water = suffocation good luck!


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks I just changed the container that the eggs were in, fingers crossed. Thanks so much for everyones help. How long should it take for the egg to puff back up if its still alive?


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

geckolandhere said:


> Thanks I just changed the container that the eggs were in, fingers crossed. Thanks so much for everyones help. How long should it take for the egg to puff back up if its still alive?


 should see a difference by tomorrow i would think if not just leave untill 100% sure there gone


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

I am wondering if my girl is ever going to have live geckos hatch. Her first clutch died half way through incubation, her second clutch is the one that is in question and she had her 3rd the other day and those eggs are very yellow and stuck together. Pic included. Could there be something wrong with my little girl?


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*Sad to say Scorpion has leopard gecko calcium deficiency*

I am working at getting her better, this is what I was told me today that is why her eggs didn't make it. I'm pretty by the end of this I will be an expert lol jk


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Eggs with embryos, alive or dead, will still candle pink.
I had one egg that was mouldy half way around and collapsed AND STILL candled pink.
What you're looking for are veins and movement; at 50 days you would also see limbs, and eyes (two dark spots) when you candle them.
If they have been collapsed for that long I suspect they've had it.

Leo eggs will also collapse if there is TOO MUCH moisture in the box. It has to be spot on.
I would try using perlite instead of vermiculite (it looks like that's what you're using) as perlite, in my experience, seems to keep the moisture levels just right.

If this is your females first season, it's not unusual to get a lot of eggs that are either rubbish or that don't make it.
Make sure you're giving her lots of calcium and vitamins, and just extra food and TLC: you might have more luck with the next clutch.


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*Scorpions emergency visit to the Vet*

I noticed something last night that Scorpion was walking funny, before I just thought it was because she was carrying eggs but just in case I brought her to a vet last night and they did a scan and she has metabolic bone disease/ What pisses me off is that when I brought her to the vet last month the xray there clearly showed she had metabolic bone disease then. Vet missed it and I was told it was because she just got out of school. Holy crap ask if your vet is reptile trained 

Thanks so much everyone for all the comments


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

geckolandhere said:


> I noticed something last night that Scorpion was walking funny, before I just thought it was because she was carrying eggs but just in case I brought her to a vet last night and they did a scan and she has metabolic bone disease/ What pisses me off is that when I brought her to the vet last month the xray there clearly showed she had metabolic bone disease then. Vet missed it and I was told it was because she just got out of school. Holy crap ask if your vet is reptile trained
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for all the comments


Oh no!
Poor girl.
Hopefully even though they missed it last time, it's still been caught in time to avoid any life time issues.
Just keep her really warm, well gut loaded food, lots of calcium and Vitamin D is a MUST.
Don't know if the vet said, or if you already know; but without vitamin D she can't process Calcium.
A UVB light would also be advisable IMO while she recovers.

Good luck!


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

*Missed diagnoses *

I have added more calcium to her diet and also some mixture that the vet carries for recovery from illnesses, along with live insects and slush to make up for lost vitamins. Thanks again to everyone for all the help


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

geckolandhere said:


> I have added more calcium to her diet and also some mixture that the vet carries for recovery from illnesses, along with live insects and slush to make up for lost vitamins. Thanks again to everyone for all the help


What is your normal feeding routine and what are the supplements you usually use for her and any other leos you have?


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, I feed them 2 times a day. First I try to feed them live food and then I supplement with a slushy for all 4 geckos. They are all being treated with panacur for geckos, very 3 weeks. I am going to the vet today to get a different type of supplement that I can add to their diets. I feed them meal worms, wax worms, they hate crickets. Super worms freak them out too lol


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Crazy week, my little red strip had a egg this morning. Fingers crossed. I didn't even breed her


----------

